# a call I did for a friend



## Robert Uresk (Jan 24, 2016)

mystery burl s casted, in green acrylic, with Osage orange , double reed tone board

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice call!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 24, 2016)

I would be happy with it. Looks real nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jan 24, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> I would be happy with it. Looks real nice.


Thank you


----------

